# IIS windows authentication - accessing from different domain



## matthisco (Aug 18, 2009)

HI Guys,

I'm having trouble setting up an intranet with windows authentication, for users on the domain it works fine, but I need to give access to the intranet for people on a different domain.

Currently, I point a url to an anonymous access version of the site, where everyone can access. A different url points to a windows authentication version of the site. 

This works, but the problem is I have to keep giving out 2 different URL's to users depending upon their location.

Is there a way in IIS I can tell wether a user is on the domain and redirect them appropriately to the correct version of the site?

If users not on the domain try and access the windows authentication version of the site, they get a username and password prompt. 

Can anyone think of the best way to do this?

Thanks in advance


----------

